

IPad ushers in curated computing, what's next? - angstrom
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2010/05/curated-computing-whats-next-for-devices-in-a-post-ipad-world.ars

======
CodeMage
Actually, the concept isn't really new, people are just slapping a new name on
it. Look at video game consoles: that's also "curated computing". That's one
of the nicer examples of "more relevance through less choice".

The real question is just how far you can take it in one direction. I don't
think that general-purpose computers can be taken too far in that direction,
but that's just my personal opinion.

~~~
stcredzero
"Curated" computing is not going to result in the disappearance of the non-
curated kind. As you point out, it's been going on for awhile. So long as GP
Computing has a market, it will exist.

------
mmastrac
"Less Choice" is Apple's model, but it's not the only one. After playing
around with the Nexus One from Google I/O, I'm convinced that a fully-
functional platform is just as good as the locked-down Apple one.

I'd probably recommend Apple's mobile and tablet platform to less tech-savvy
people because it's definitely a more streamlined experience for people who
only do the things that it can do.

I'm torn right now because I really want an Android-capable, Google-branded
tablet. It's not necessarily the curated computing experience, it's the form
factor that's less frustrating than surfing on a phone keyboard, but more
convenient than lugging my 15" laptop around.

------
butterfi
While arguably jump starting the market for tablets, I don't really believe
the iPad defines what tablets will or will not do in the immediate future. I
suspect we'll see far more flexibility in future devices, especially from
Apple's competitors, who can use a more open approach as a selling point
against the iPad.

~~~
stcredzero
A really good curated model has a definite market. It's also a large and
lucrative market, since it represents the mainstream. Lastly, it's been an
underserved market. (Come to think of it, isn't Facebook also "curated"
networking?)

~~~
butterfi
I totally agree, but as mmastrac points out, the form factor is very
compelling. I can't imagine someone won't figure out a happy medium between
"passive" users and more active ones.

~~~
stcredzero
Why not just different Configs to suit different users?

------
sambeau
I wonder if some early aviators were outraged when commercial pilots first
started piloting people around in closed bodies:

"Why do you need a pilot when you can fly these babies yourself?",

"The wind in your face is half the joy!",

"Flying is _supposed_ to be dangerous!".

~~~
CodeMage
It's easy to cry "dinosaur" when you're using a flawed analogy. Your flying
analogy is about the evolution of a technology whose purpose has been narrow
right from the start: get people and/or things from A to B _real fast_.
Computing has very quickly evolved from a narrow purpose of "executing
computations" to something extremely versatile. In that context, iPad is not
really the evolution of computing, it's a specialization of one part of it.

~~~
roc
> "Computing has very quickly evolved from a narrow purpose of "executing
> computations" to _something extremely versatile_." [emphasis mine]

Has it? I mean, from the user perspective.

Whereas PCs _are_ extremely versatile, curated walled gardens like Facebook
and the iPad argue very loudly that versatility itself is not something users
care about. Certainly not at the high costs to usability and stability that
have traditionally gone hand-in-hand with it.

It may very well be that only those on the bleeding edge are willing to pay
those costs.

------
sambeau
Curated computing is exactly what a whole section of the market needs: No
Viruses; No Malware; No Porn; Automatic backups as you charge; One finger
Facebook.

~~~
roc
I'd argue the market would react well to curated porn as well. Clearly, almost
every single person online is interested. Remove the malware and unintended
consequences (e.g. other people stumbling across your browsing history) and it
would also be a huge hit with a substantial market.

Further, I think it's wrong to slip social judgment into a largely
technological concern. Porn is something some users may not want and certainly
don't want showing up when their kids use a device, but it's hardly on par
with malware and viruses.

------
ajscherer
There are obvious benefits to "curated computing", but is there any evidence
that the App Store wouldn't work if users were free to use software from other
sources? If not, if the App Store would be completely undermined by giving
users the ability to install software directly from the web, wouldn't that
indicate that consumers don't actually prefer "curated computing", but are
merely willing to put up with it in order to have the nicest device available?

~~~
jodrellblank
Well, there's a spyware infested world of Windows computers and a large
contributing factor to that is that they allow you to run software from any
sources.

------
lwhi
Perhaps 'curated computing' is just a more acceptable way of describing a
walled-garden?

